# What do you think of the iPad?



## Tyrannous (Jan 28, 2010)

As Some/Most of you might know apple just unveiled the new ipad, so i created this thread for ppl to share their views on it, basically cheapest is $499, no USB ports, HDMI connection, no flash player or camera, multitasking etc etc

As you can probably tell I dont personally like the idea, though some of you might, to summarise my views see the video below:






What do you think of the idea?


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 28, 2010)

It's a giant iPod Touch. I already have an iPod Touch.

I want a Palm Pre Plus.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 28, 2010)

I desperately need a new phone so I'm looking at an HTC Hero or a BlackBerry Curve 8350.
I'm on Sprint so if there's no Pre Plus then me = 

iPad sucks, it's like an iPod Touch that you can't carry in your pocket. 
I think the only upside is faster web browsing/processing.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 28, 2010)

ive had iphones now for the past 2 years and i love them, can get one dirt cheap and unlock and jailbreak it


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 28, 2010)

I was just about to post this, with the Hitler vid.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 28, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> I was just about to post this, with the Hitler vid.



aww im sorry, one hour too late lol


----------



## dbax0999 (Jan 28, 2010)

I think in bahstan there will be some prahblems with the iPahd.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 28, 2010)

i think ipad is a prety cool guy eh is like ipod touch and doesnt afraid of anything



EDIT: Oh wait, I thought it was a netbook thingy.
That sounds... not too exciting.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 28, 2010)

It sounds like somebody trying to say "iPod" with a blocked nose.

I don't get it. It fills a gap inbetween the laptop and the smart-phone. A gap that doesn't exist. It has no removable memory, no USB support and it doesn't play internet Flash movies or games. I think I'll keep my £500.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2010)

That video was confusing... I considered turning the sound off but resisted. Had to pause a lot, though.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## iSpinz (Jan 28, 2010)

At one point he said iPod instead of iPad... lol.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jan 28, 2010)

It's an oversize Touch that still can't multitask, and doesn't support flash. Pointless.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2010)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> doesn't support flash



How about silverlight? <ducks>


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 28, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


>



My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Edmund (Jan 28, 2010)

I think it actually looks really cool. More fun than a simple laptop and more easy for work than an iPhone. I'm considering buying this as I do wanna new laptop.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 28, 2010)

Edmund said:


> I think it actually looks really cool. More fun than a simple laptop and more easy for work than an iPhone. I'm considering buying this as I do wanna new laptop.



but it doesnt have a flash player, or what if you need to attach a USB device, camera or even play a CD? I'd think twice if i were you


----------



## Edmund (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > I think it actually looks really cool. More fun than a simple laptop and more easy for work than an iPhone. I'm considering buying this as I do wanna new laptop.
> ...



Oh well I hadn't done much research! I had no clue it lacked all that. Thanks


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > I think it actually looks really cool. More fun than a simple laptop and more easy for work than an iPhone. I'm considering buying this as I do wanna new laptop.
> ...



In the keynote, they did mention something about camera connectivity. That being said, the iPad STILL NEEDS TO SYNC TO ITUNES, just like an ipod. Its not meant to be a replacement for an actual computer, but more of a replacement for a netbook thats used to browse the web.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 28, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Tyrannous said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



np, now do you see why its really not something people want? For $499 (and thats the cheapest one) you could easily get a good windows or linux based laptop


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 29, 2010)

Actually, instead of the Pre, I want the....

ALIENWARE M11x!!!

That laptop looks beast! (As does their other stuff)

Woot.


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 29, 2010)

As my friends brother stated "Have you ever wanted an iPhone this big (holds hands up on opposite ends of body)? If you have, your in luck! Yours for onlly 500 bucks a pop!"


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 29, 2010)

There obviously were no women in the room when they named it.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 29, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Its not meant to be a replacement for an actual computer, but more of a replacement for a netbook thats used to browse the web.



But it COMPLETELY fails at that purpose. Can you imagine trying to browse the web on this thing? I mean how do you even use it? Do you have to hold it up with one hand? it doesn't open up like a netbook so if you place it down on something like a desk, you have to be all hunched over it to see it. And without flash, what would you even DO on the web? That means no youtube, or pretty much any other similar sites.
And netbooks are meant to be cheap devices. The iPad is far from cheap.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 29, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> And netbooks are meant to be cheap devices. The iPad is far from cheap.



It's less than the iPhone's starting price.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 29, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Its not meant to be a replacement for an actual computer, but more of a replacement for a netbook thats used to browse the web.
> ...



it weighs 1.5 pounds. Its meant to be held like a book... You can watch youtube videos, just like you can on the iphone. you obviously haven't seen anyone use it, or even used an ipod touch/iphone before, because you have no clue what you are talking about. Its a really big ipod touch that has some better specs: exactly what most people use netbooks for anyway. Apple also showed some accessories, including a case/stand thing, a keyboard dock, and a dock, allowing it to stand up while watching movies, etc. Please understand a device before calling it pointless.

That being said, I'd rather have a macbook pro than this, but only because I do use my laptop as my main computer when I'm away from home, not solely for web browsing.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 29, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...


$500.

Yeah.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 29, 2010)

Here's a report on it, a lot of you are making false comments. Report.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jan 29, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Here's a report on it, a lot of you are making false comments. Report.



Great link. The links it sends you to are also nice.

This clearly will sell. The issue is whether or not it will take out iPhone/iPod Touch sales. I'd like to have one, though I don't feel like I should really get one.

I actually feel the price is reasonable. If it is as fast, good-looking, and awesome as people say, then it is well worth the price. Recall that the iPhone sold out at almost $700 per.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 29, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> It's a giant iPod Touch. I already have an iPod Touch.
> 
> I want a Palm Pre Plus.



If you want the Pre Plus, I have to assume you're on Verizon, in which case I would recommend getting an Android phone. Overall, Android is just really really nice, and can do a hell of a lot (Droid Does?)


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 29, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > It's a giant iPod Touch. I already have an iPod Touch.
> ...



The Droid is the only Android phone that's really caught my eye. It looks sweet, although I hate the keyboard. I've been on the fence about the Pre, and the Pre Plus pushed me over. 

I will look into Android though!


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 29, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> You can watch youtube videos, just like you can on the iphone. you obviously haven't seen anyone use it, or even used an ipod touch/iphone before, because you have no clue what you are talking about.



No, I don't own any of those, nor have I seen anyone using an iPad. However, I *have* been bombarded with news about this thing all day, and one of the most common things I keep reading in each story is that the iPad does not support flash, and thus does not support YouTube. I'm not making this stuff up, its whats being reported all over the place.
http://www.google.com/search?q=ipad+does+not+support+flash


----------



## Anthony (Jan 29, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> There obviously were no women in the room when they named it.



lol. A lot of people at my school made jokes about that today.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 29, 2010)

Anthony said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > There obviously were no women in the room when they named it.
> ...



"So will the 64GB one be called the Maxi-Pad?"


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 29, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > You can watch youtube videos, just like you can on the iphone. you obviously haven't seen anyone use it, or even used an ipod touch/iphone before, because you have no clue what you are talking about.
> ...



...
The iphone/itouch/ipad DOES support youtube. It just isn't through the website.



CitricAcid said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...


The keyboard on the droid does take time to get used to, but it's the virtual ones that can be great. I don't mean the virtual ones it comes with btw, I mean swype. The website doesn't say it supports android, but a simple google search will solve that problem.

Regardless though, one of the valid points that apple has is that as of right now, apps are incredibly important to a smartphone. They really take the out of the box functionality, and add so much. While android's app store isn't up there with the iPhone, it does have a pretty nice selection, and you won't get that with palm.


----------



## onionhoney (Jan 29, 2010)

Flash is unable on Ipad...that's terrible~


----------



## lala47 (Jan 29, 2010)

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/7277/mailgooglecom3821563.jpg


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 29, 2010)

lala47 said:


> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/7277/mailgooglecom3821563.jpg



Exactly what this is. Awesome pic. (The tape should be on the back)


----------

